

So You Are A Non-Technical Product Manager - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/so-you-are-a-non-technical-product-manager/

======
byoung2
_I was not there to tell the engineers how to do their jobs, but I was there
to explain why the features on the roadmap were right for the customers and
business._

I think the first part is right, but there is something missing from the
second part. Determining what is right for the business must involve input
from the engineers. A feature that you determine is essential for your
customers to have may add unnecessary complexity to the system. After getting
a feel for the level of effort required to implement it (and more importantly,
to maintain it), only then can you decide whether that feature is important
(enough) to the customer and business.

~~~
bdehaaff
Yes, I totally agree. It is important for it to be a collaborative effort, but
the PM must surface the customer and market feedback and suggest what new
functionality is required. After that, a deeper team discussion benefits
everyone -- including the customers. Good comment.

------
afdixon
Solidarity for the non-technical PM's (sorry you learned through battles -
that is where we differ).

Great advice in this article for both technical and non-technical product
folks.

